# Why is my cat so vocal all of a sudden?



## N Rogers (Jul 4, 2005)

Hey everyone,
We have had our cat for almost 14 years now. He has always been a very social and loving cat, he loves being around us. However, he never used to make any noise in terms of 'meows' etc. But in the past 2 years or so, he has started 'meowing' all the time and generally being really vocal. 

Anyone know what may have caused the change???

He sometimes does it when he wants to be fed or other times if he wants some attention.

We find it really cute , but have all been curious as to why he didnt really "speak" for all those years but now does.

????


----------



## -T- (Jun 27, 2005)

as my cat got older, she required more attention, which she gets by meowing, if she looks fine, & doesn't seem sick, all the cat is wanting is more attention. My cat meows for attention like every hour. the first 10 years of her life, I didn't even know I had a cat at times.

-T-


----------



## N Rogers (Jul 4, 2005)

-T- said:


> as my cat got older, she required more attention, which she gets by meowing, if she looks fine, & doesn't seem sick, all the cat is wanting is more attention. My cat meows for attention like every hour. the first 10 years of her life, I didn't even know I had a cat at times.
> 
> -T-



Thanks T. It sounds like both our cats are showing the same behaviour. We guessed that it was probably just an attention thing. Its kind of funny though becuase we find his noises so cute that he gets nothing but attention now. He has become so used to getting it that the meows never stop at times, lol.


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

As she gets older she may be experiences some hearing loss also. Cats will often meow more, especially if they're in a different room and don't know where you are, they might meow to find you.
It also could just be an attention thing.

Jennifer


----------

